# Garmin 60csx Problems!



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

Was out mushrooming last month and turned on my Garmin GPS and all of my mapping info that I downloaded more than a year ago didn't show up on my screen! I have no idea what happened! I checked the micro SD card in the back, and it seemed to be in place. For some reason all the topo mapping was gone though! Anyone had this happen or have any suggestions? The GPS is a couple years old and past warranty. I borrowed a 2008 U.S. Topo CD that I used to download the info. A new one is $100 or more. Even if I purchase a new CD, this problem may occur again?! Any suggestions???


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Pull the Memory chip and clean the contacts and turn in back on....worked with mine.
If it works download or load Garmin Mapsource to you computer...and save your maps to it that way if your Garmin dies you will have all your maps and waypoints for reboots or your new GPS. Periodically you need to go to the Garmin website and download updages to the computer software to update your GPS


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Your card is probably not properly seated.

Steve


----------

